# Acer Laptop 5570z Ethernet Controller Driver Windows XP



## xGunslinger (Nov 20, 2004)

Have an Acer laptop 5570z and changed the operating system from Vista to XP Pro and now having difficulty finding drivers, most importantly the driver for the Ethernet Controller, can anybody help?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try here: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5570.html


----------



## xGunslinger (Nov 20, 2004)

Yea, I just found that. Apparently Acer prefers Europe to the US.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Seems so, they usually have a few more drivers.


----------



## xGunslinger (Nov 20, 2004)

Alright, I got the driver and installed it but now when I go to setup a wireless network and connect to my router it says the network should already be configured and gives me a help file which tells me to go to the network connections folder and select the connection I'd like to repair but there aren't any connections already setup.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you sure you're looking in the right spot?

What connections does it show under Network Connections? Can you show us some screen shots of Network Connections and the error you just saw?


----------



## karkalath (Mar 4, 2008)

ok i followed the link to the euro driver but there seems to be a hardware recogniction issue. also no networks are found, it seems as if the driver installs perfectly but the actual net adaptor is failing. and of course acers hours of operation are between 830 am and 530 pm. so they are useless. any ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I would still like to see a screenshot of Device Manager.


----------

